# Help!!!



## Guy (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm a Retired Navy Officer who recently moved to Ohio ... southwest Ohio to be specific (Dayton area) ... somebody PLEASE for the love of God tell me where to go (which lakes) for Largemouth Bass? ... say within a 30 mile radius or so of the Beavercreek/Fairborn/Enon area? ... please help! ... everybody I've talked to around here has been less than enthusiastic/encouraging about where to go for Bass and the prospect of actually catching Bass ... I know there are lakes around here - Caesars Creek, CJ Brown, Cowan, etc ... but I really haven't heard a lot good about any of them as far as Bass fishing ... which ones really have the Bass and where can I go with a high probability of catching Bass? ... any other tips (where on the lake, baits to use, etc) would also be appreciated ... thanks!


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

Can't help ya much in that area, but if you ever want to come up towards NE Ohio, shoot me a message!


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Id repost this thread in the SW ohio forum, you would probably have better luck in that thread.


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

Guy, they aren't holding back from you. I don't know where you come from but Ohio is not bass country. You're in the most bass deficient quadrant of the state to boot. Get to Erie if you want Ohios best bassin and fishing period. The public places near you, with no familiarity of them, you'd do well to get 6-7 bites in a full fishing session. And its not like Guntersville where 1 of those is probably upwards of 4-5lbs. Find some friends with ponds locally and otherwise fish Erie, thats what I do.


----------



## Bigun (Jun 20, 2006)

Get in the rivers. There are good populations of smallies in the stillwater and miami. Easiest thing to do is find a public access, put on some old shoes and go for a wade. Current breaks and seams near rapids, almost always hold fish. Minnow and crawdad lures work well. Rebel craws are by far the most popular, tubes, rooster tails, other small spinners, etc. are very productive as well. Don't plan on catching many beasts but a 14 inch smallie in river current will make most fishermen smile ear to ear.

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

This guy fishes South west Ohio I believe. His name on here is "Topwater Tony".
http://www.youtube.com/ATFshow
Ask him some questions about South west Ohio. He'll probably help you. 
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/member.php?u=20723


----------



## Guy (Jun 28, 2011)

Thanks ... I'll try contacting "Topwater Tony" to see if he can help shed some light.


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

Guy said:


> Thanks ... I'll try contacting "Topwater Tony" to see if he can help shed some light.


Your welcome. In his videos he has some nice bass and even a few nice muskie.


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

Check out your area. Maps and reports!--Tim

http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Home/Fis.../fishingpropspectsd5/tabid/18255/Default.aspx.....................................................................................................................................................


----------



## jiginbrian (Aug 15, 2011)

Guy, I just fished huffman park off route 4, and just caught a 6lb 8oz large mouth. I was shocked with that


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

Sir, with all due respect I think you should relocate to northeast Ohio. Whaler, BT-2 65to 69 .


----------

